# Please help. firmware upgrade error screen Please help



## webbb82

OK So i was trying to root my samsung stratosphere. durring the act of rooting my usb cord got pulled out and now when i turn on my phone all i get is a screen saying firmware upgrade encountered an error please try agian. I can still get into download mode but thats it. . can anyone give me a hand with this i dont know what els todo


----------



## acejavelin

Since you can get into Download mode, go to this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...ere-simplified/ and flash CWM Recovery... you should then be able to boot into that. Then find a card reader or another phone and download a full rom with kernel or a seperate ROM and Kernel and into the root of the sdcard, then boot your phone into CWM Recover, mount all partitions (all show UNMOUNT), then install the ROM and Kernel from CWM, wipe cache and Dalvik (maybe WIpe data/factory reset if recommended by the rom or if you have other issues), and you should be good to go!


----------



## webbb82

cool thanks for the advice. is it going to be a issue that i cant turn on debugging on my phone since i cant get into the settings? im still really new to all this and it seems really complicated to read the whole step by step. but im sure its not as hard as im making it out to be


----------



## acejavelin

webbb82 said:


> cool thanks for the advice. is it going to be a issue that i cant turn on debugging on my phone since i cant get into the settings? im still really new to all this and it seems really complicated to read the whole step by step. but im sure its not as hard as im making it out to be


It shouldn't be, Download Mode (Phone off, hold VOL DN, plug in USB from computer) is a special type of download/debug mode... you cant use adb or any other tool except to flash something.


----------



## webbb82

ok so i downloaded the cwm recovery file and put my phone into download mode., plugged it in and in the terminal did. heimdall detect. it found my phone but then when i did heimdall flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin i got this error... ERROR: Failed to access device. libusb error: -3
any ideas on what is going on here


----------



## webbb82

ok i got a little more info i just tried it with sudo infront of the command and got a diff error here is what is going on so far

[email protected]:~$ heimdall detect
Device detected
[email protected]:~$ heimdall flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin
Heimdall v1.3.2, Copyright (c) 2010-2012, Benjamin Dobell, Glass Echidna
http://www.glassechidna.com.au

This software is provided free of charge. Copying and redistribution is
encouraged.

If you appreciate this software and you would like to support future
development please consider donating:
http://www.glassechidna.com.au/donate/

Initialising connection...
Detecting device...
ERROR: Failed to access device. libusb error: -3
[email protected]:~$ sudo heimdall flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin
[sudo] password for biggie: 
Heimdall v1.3.2, Copyright (c) 2010-2012, Benjamin Dobell, Glass Echidna
http://www.glassechidna.com.au

This software is provided free of charge. Copying and redistribution is
encouraged.

If you appreciate this software and you would like to support future
development please consider donating:
http://www.glassechidna.com.au/donate/

Initialising connection...
Detecting device...
Claiming interface...
Attempt failed. Detaching driver...
Claiming interface again...
Setting up interface...

Checking if protocol is initialised...
Protocol is not initialised.
Initialising protocol...
Handshaking with Loke...

ERROR: Failed to open file "cwm5_recovery.bin"
Re-attaching kernel driver...


----------

